
Linux Online Backups | Don't Hurt Your Head - darkduck
http://crackednoodle.com/2011/09/linux-online-backups/
======
dspillett
I wish the relevant services would use a term rather than "online". Online and
offline have specific meaning regarding backups - you can have online backups
locally.

I'm not sure what other word would work though... Internet-based is too long.
Remote might not be understood by Joe Sixpack.

Heck, I'd even let them get away with using "cloud" here (normally mention of
"the cloud" makes the hand-of-doom twitchy).

